# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Srl senza amministratore e senza socio

## paoloporta

Buonasera, io ho un problema e ne il registro imprese ne l'ufficio volontarie giurisdizioni del tribunale ha saputo darmi una risposta precisa. Il problema éil seguente, srl in liquidazione volontaria, l'unico socio é irreperibile e il liquidatore é defunto alcuni mesi fa, ma non é stato sostituito. Io ho un ex dipendente che vanta ancora dei crediti inerenti alla propria liquidazione, il problema é che questi crediti non superano i 20000 euro, quindi anche facendo istanza di fallimento non otterrei nulla. Riassumendo la srl é in un limbo e non so come fare a sbloccare la situazione. Il registro imprese mi ha spedito all'ufficiovolontarie giurisdizioni del tribunale ma anche loro sono rimasti spiazzati, mi hanno parlato di provare ad utilizzare l'istituto del curatore speciale, ma non erano troppo convinti e nemmeno io. A qualcuno é capitato un caso analogo? E come ne é venuto a capo? Grazie

----------


## Niccolò

> Buonasera, io ho un problema e ne il registro imprese ne l'ufficio volontarie giurisdizioni del tribunale ha saputo darmi una risposta precisa. Il problema éil seguente, srl in liquidazione volontaria, l'unico socio é irreperibile e il liquidatore é defunto alcuni mesi fa, ma non é stato sostituito. Io ho un ex dipendente che vanta ancora dei crediti inerenti alla propria liquidazione, il problema é che questi crediti non superano i 20000 euro, quindi anche facendo istanza di fallimento non otterrei nulla. Riassumendo la srl é in un limbo e non so come fare a sbloccare la situazione. Il registro imprese mi ha spedito all'ufficiovolontarie giurisdizioni del tribunale ma anche loro sono rimasti spiazzati, mi hanno parlato di provare ad utilizzare l'istituto del curatore speciale, ma non erano troppo convinti e nemmeno io. A qualcuno é capitato un caso analogo? E come ne é venuto a capo? Grazie

  Qual'è il tuo ruolo in questa piacevole situazione?

----------


## paoloporta

> Qual'è il tuo ruolo in questa piacevole situazione?

  sono il commercialista di questo signore gli faccio la dichiarazione e mi ha parlato di questo credito che vanta con questa srl (che era il suo precedente datore di lavoro) che non sa come recuperare.....a me sembra di trovarmi di fronte ad un vuoto normativo, mi sono rivisto il CC art. 2487 ma gli unici che possono chiedere la nomina da parte del tribunale di un nuovo liquidatore sono i sindaci o soci (qui sono assenti entrambi), l'unico articolo che si avvicina è il 78 del CC quello del curatore speciale....ma non mi convince per niente....

----------


## Niccolò

> sono il commercialista di questo signore gli faccio la dichiarazione e mi ha parlato di questo credito che vanta con questa srl (che era il suo precedente datore di lavoro) che non sa come recuperare.....a me sembra di trovarmi di fronte ad un vuoto normativo, mi sono rivisto il CC art. 2487 ma gli unici che possono chiedere la nomina da parte del tribunale di un nuovo liquidatore sono i sindaci o soci (qui sono assenti entrambi), l'unico articolo che si avvicina è il 78 del CC quello del curatore speciale....ma non mi convince per niente....

  Non è più semplice, previa valutazione sulla convenienza ad agire, iniziare il classico iter di ogni creditore insoddisfatto? 
In ogni caso, la liquidazione del patrimonio societario non sarà carico nè del dipendente nè del suo commercialista.

----------


## mazzanti

> Non è più semplice, previa valutazione sulla convenienza ad agire, iniziare il classico iter di ogni creditore insoddisfatto? 
> In ogni caso, la liquidazione del patrimonio societario non sarà carico nè del dipendente nè del suo commercialista.

  Buona sera, direi che in questa situazione si potrebbe pensare solo al curatore speciale ex art.78 c.p.c.. Non vedo alternative.
L'ipotesi è praticabile su istanza di chiunque vi abbia interesse. Accludo  sentenza rappresentativa (secondo me): 
La cancellazione di una società di capitali dal registro delle imprese non ne determina, "ipso facto", l'estinzione, tale effetto verificandosi solo in conseguenza della definizione di tutti i rapporti ancora pendenti. La società conserva, pertanto, in pendenza di una siffatta situazione, la sua piena capacità processuale, tanto attiva quanto passiva, e va evocata in giudizio in persona del suo liquidatore o, in mancanza, *di un curatore speciale nominato ai sensi del disposto di cui all'art. 78 cod. proc. civ.*, del tutto illegittima risultando, conseguentemente, la eventuale dichiarazione di contumacia dell'ente non citato in persona dei soggetti ora indicati.
Sez. I, sent. n. 2869 del 17-03-1998, Sanpietro c. Banca Popolare di Novara (rv 513729).  
In bocca al lupo!

----------


## paoloporta

> Buona sera, direi che in questa situazione si potrebbe pensare solo al curatore speciale ex art.78 c.p.c.. Non vedo alternative.
> L'ipotesi è praticabile su istanza di chiunque vi abbia interesse. Accludo  sentenza rappresentativa (secondo me): 
> La cancellazione di una società di capitali dal registro delle imprese non ne determina, "ipso facto", l'estinzione, tale effetto verificandosi solo in conseguenza della definizione di tutti i rapporti ancora pendenti. La società conserva, pertanto, in pendenza di una siffatta situazione, la sua piena capacità processuale, tanto attiva quanto passiva, e va evocata in giudizio in persona del suo liquidatore o, in mancanza, *di un curatore speciale nominato ai sensi del disposto di cui all'art. 78 cod. proc. civ.*, del tutto illegittima risultando, conseguentemente, la eventuale dichiarazione di contumacia dell'ente non citato in persona dei soggetti ora indicati.
> Sez. I, sent. n. 2869 del 17-03-1998, Sanpietro c. Banca Popolare di Novara (rv 513729).  
> In bocca al lupo!

  Perfetto allora l'ufficio volontarie giurisdizioni seppur titubante ci ha visto bene, adesso valuterò il da farsi, nel frattempo vi ringrazio

----------

